# Salmon, Salmon and more salmon on the PM



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just got back last night from an amazing 3 day trip to the PM in Michigan. Went with my pastor his son and his new father-in law. Stayed with a friend from Ohio at a house he owns there. The fish were stacked in a few holes around his house, so we didn't even have to leave the comforts of his home. The guide boats even stacked up 2 deep in the hole on his property, but had to leave before noon, so then we got it until midnight. We got them on everything from eggs to buggers, to barber poles. I must have hooked into at least 100 fish myself. Just nonstop fun and great friends. The pictures really speak for themselves, so I will let them. A lot of fish over 36" I got 2 38's and the guy who owns the place got one over 40".


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some more. Notice a few of the night pictures. We used glow in the dark flies and they were deep in the mouth. 2 guys to hold that fish over 40. Lots of pictures I didn't put up


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice!!! It's been a couple of years since I been up there. You got me wanting to go back, like NOW!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just one big WHOA!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to go back now! Buddy who stays there through the season said the heavy rains and front slowed things a little bit. Also my back and arms might go on strike. I went last year for the first time, having never fly fished before, and I was hooked. This year I broke the handle of my fly reel on my Palm trying to slow one down. Those fish are out of control. I really think k they make steelhead look like bluegill and muskie look like a 2 lb bass. Never would have imagined that I would set the hook and 30 seconds and 100 yards later, I would be reeling back in my empty line


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic trip Steve. Terrific pictures. Those are some truly impressive fish on a flyrod. You did use your 5wt didn't you?   Now you can get back to the saugeyes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was wondering how things went after the picture you texted of a monster. what a awesome trip good thing only 3 days you need to get home to recover. Great pics memories for life to treasure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you have MUD SHARK FEVER lol


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like some fun for sure.My old school buddy invited me on friday to go up but i didnt get back till saturday from indiana fishing.Oh well theres always next year.Get out the smoker!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice to see the size is back! For at least a decade or two, the size was pitiful. But now I see the rumors are true on them coming back larger. Looks like you had a blast. Next time bring more whisky and Ben-gay for the muscles, lol. I'm definitely planning a trip next year now...


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

We were up there last week. It was my first salmon trip. Wow is all I can say to that.








More doubles than you could shake a stick at. So much fun. Something to do to pass a rainy day when I'm grouse hunting.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

good grief look at those fish!! nice!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm fish'n the wrong water.....


----------



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

Nice... I'm hoping to go this weekend.. Love Salmon fishing.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!
Fantastic fish & pics,,,, 
that sure beats our 8#-10# steelies! And I'd bet they smoke-up way better too! 

Question,,, I have family and friends that live near the UP of Michigan, 'The Dunes', Grand Traverse Bay,,,
Where/ what is a PM?
Thanks Again


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pere Marquette River , on the Western shore of the LP.


----------

